# Wifi



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So anyway to track someone's online activities if they use wifi on their phone? We don't have data plan on H's cell phone due to online activities a few years back but can someone access internet, secret email, etc. just using our wifi?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, The cell phone will work using WiFi only. 

I have data, but when I'm home or at work I'm on Wifi only.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

many routers will have logging capability. I have an asus router that will show you which websites were accessed on each device.

However, it doesn't show the content.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes most definately to answer your question.


----------

